# National Flags (World Cup)



## Smoking_Gnu (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

Sometime lurker, first time poster here. 

Has anybody seen for sale, or happen to know, where I can get hold of some flags (pref. big ones) in Cairo?

Looking first and foremost for the England flag, but any country would come in useful.

I live in Maadi (but I'll go anywhere for them - I'm desperate).

Thanks in advance,

SG


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Smoking_Gnu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sometime lurker, first time poster here.
> 
> ...




mmm now should I tell you lol

Hi and welcome to the forum

Flags easily available here.. there is a place in Midan Tahir but failing that go into any club and ask them where they bought their flags.

Maiden.


----------



## Smoking_Gnu (May 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmm now should I tell you lol
> 
> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll try MT. I am avoiding the clubs as still recovering from last w/e's festivities...


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Failing that, have them made...


----------

